# Motor Teco AESV 4P 75HP là động cơ điện hiệu TECO 55KW điện 3pha



## quangtc0004 (25/12/20)

Motor Teco AESV 4P 75HP là *động cơ điện* hiệu TECO 55KW điện 3pha, 1450v/p, kiểu lắp đặt motor chân đế động cơ vỏ gang, nhỏ gọn, giá cực tốt tại Xương Minh.





Động cơ Điện TECO 75Hp

*Motor Teco AESV 4P 75HP - Thông số kỹ thuật*
Motor Teco được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn chung IEC, thông số kỹ thuật như sau:
Model: Motor AESV 4P 75HP - 55KW - 3pha - 50Hz ( Model cũ của động cơ: AEEV 4P 75HP - 55KW)
Công suất động cơ: 55Kw - 75Hp
Tốc độ đồng bộ: 1500 vòng/phút
Điện áp: 380V-660V
Kiểu lắp đặt: motor chân đế - B3
Kích thước lắp đặt: 250MC
Đường kính trục: 65mm
Chiều cao từ mặt đất đến tâm trục motor: 250mm
Cân nặng : 450kg
Cấp cách điện stator: F
Cấp độ bảo vệ của motor: IP55
Công suất motor: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2
Phương thức làm mát motor: IC41

Bản vẽ chi tiết motor Teco AESV 4P 75HP Vui lòng liên hệ Xương Minh




Motor Teco - *Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* phân phối tại Hà Nội

Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh chuyên cung cung cấp và phân phối các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong nước và trên thế giới như: motor TECO, động cơ giảm tốc TECO, máy bơm GSD, động cơ tháp giải nhiệt TECO - TASHIN , tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN.





Động cơ điện teco -75hp

Khi mua sản phẩm tại *Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh*, quý khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm bời *Xương Minh* cam kết đem tới quý khách hàng những sản phẩm chính hãng, giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội và cả nước, thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm 1 năm theo đúng tiêu chuẩn bảo hành của nhà sản xuất, hàng chuẩn đúng theo catalog sản phẩm, tư vấn kỹ thuật nhiệt tình, tận tâm, đem tới cho quý khách hàng giải pháp tốt nhất và có hiệu ích kinh tế cao nhất.

[VIDEO]




Ngoài những sản phẩm về động cơ motor Teco, máy bơm nước (motor bơm nước), động cơ giảm tốc Teco (motor giảm tốc Teco) nêu trên ra, chúng tôi còn nhận thầu thi công và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin với giá cực tốt.

Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn thêm về sản phẩm quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:

*Động cơ TECO*, Motor teco, động cơ điện TECO (Xương Minh). Đại lý TECO tại bắc Việt Nam chuyên phân phối và cung cấp các chủng loại động cơ teco, động cơ phòng nổ teco, động cơ *máy bơm teco*, đông cơ tháp giải nhiệt trên toàn quốc. Công ty Xương Minh tư vấn lắp đặt máy bơm, đường ống và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt nước Tashin (Tashin Cooling Tower) quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445v*Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

